# Why is my mortar not sticking?



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Switch to a type N mortar it has more Lime in the mix than type S mortar.
The Lime makes the mortar more plastic which is easer to apply over lath.


----------



## FlyingDivot (Apr 28, 2020)

sounds like you had too much water in the mix....but also it could be the brand. Sakrete type N or S will work well. Allow the mortar to sit 10 minutes after mixing before using.


----------

